
SpaceX succesfully launches another satellite, brings home another rocket - Garbage
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/13/spacex-succesfully-launches-another-satellite-brings-home-another-rocket/
======
electriclove
[https://youtu.be/QZTCEO0gvLo?t=1582](https://youtu.be/QZTCEO0gvLo?t=1582)

